# Midwest Center for Stress and Anxiety



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

So I'm looking inside the Midwest Center for Stress and Anxiety website and am, actually, very sceptical. Anyone here ever try this program before? Any results or anything? I don't want to waste my time with nonsense if it doesn't work. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

My opinion, what've you got to loose? I for one have had this for about 8 years and I'm so SICK of this ****......I'm gonna try the Linden Method cus he at least claims 96% satisfaction, money back guaruntee

But I think alot of these offer the same conepts, unlearning your bad habits and replacing them with better ones......tha seems to be the common denominator with all these anxiety programs


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

My opinion is, don't waste your money. It's just recycled advice and a bunch of tapes that go on too long.


----------



## opium43 (Mar 23, 2006)

it works . i've used it.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

opium43 said:


> it works . i've used it.


It does work to a certain degree, i would agree. I didn't buy the program but borrowed it and burned it. They have some good insights that have helped me.


----------

